# Gen2 OEM Wheel Options with Weights



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Suda said:


> Hello, I’m trying to find information about all of the Gen2 OEM wheel options. I’m personally most interested in the weights, but having other key specs all listed together is a pretty useful reference.
> 
> I found this list for Gen1, but have not been able to find any weights for Gen2:
> 
> ...











Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


There is a better version of this chart below in post number 3: I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit...




www.cruzetalk.com




when i upgraded i bought the same size 17 and 5mm lower offset (stock is 44mm and most aftermarket rims are 38mm offset to 40 offset). i am also currious about stock rim weights


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

Strawberry644 said:


> Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's
> 
> 
> There is a better version of this chart below in post number 3: I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit...
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I’ve seen that page. It’s a great reference, but it doesn’t have weights. That’s what I’m really looking for.


----------

